# Frogspawn "tadpoles"



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

So one of my frogspawn was getting way to large and started warfare with the corals next to it, so today I fragged the section that was fighting for space and once I finished, I looked in the container and there were about 6 -8 tiny frogspawn in the container, along with a few more in the tank. Basically they look just as colourful as the adults (multicolour), but with only 2-3 "toes" and about 1/4 the size. 

Hopefully all works out and they survive ..only one way to find out.

Anyone else have frogspawn or hammers do this? most simply grow more heads, but this is clearly their way of repoducing to a new area.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I assume you have flow and light there, otherwise it will just melt. I had this issue when I put the coral in the sump for a 2 days. The polyps hung down and started to melt

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

They are so small, I just left them where they attached .. just going to wait and see .. not really too concerned as my frogspawns are taking over the tank


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Im too scare to frag my FS and Hammers. I has a hard time keeping them alive last year, But this year WOW, I have a hammer that a got from another member that has grown too a crazy 15" wide now.


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

Chromey said:


> Im too scare to frag my FS and Hammers. I has a hard time keeping them alive last year, But this year WOW, I have a hammer that a got from another member that has grown too a crazy 15" wide now.


Really easy to do ..just make sure you have a long enough base to cut without damaging the coral... I do understand your hesitation though, but just watch a few videos to help you understand better


----------

